

Ask HN: Do you run(or work at) a b2b or b2c startup? - lazy_nerd

Curious to see what's the split between b2b (enterprise) and b2c startups on HN.<p>How many b2c startups are profitable vs. b2b startups?
======
pedalpete
b2c

------
pedalpete
b2b

